# Am I being fair with child custody?



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

I am very fortunate that the kids are currently with me. I am asking my STBXW for child support here in Texas (25% of her income)as well as:

1. Help pay for their health insurance
2. Contribute to their college fund
3. STBXW pays for their airfare since she now lives on the opposite end of the lower 48.

She says I am asking for way too much. That she can't afford it. Am I being way too unreasonable? Or is what I am asking standard when it comes to child support?
In case you don't know my story, she moved away last June and lives in another state.


----------



## Ms_Limbo (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm not really sure how it is since I haven't made it that far... but it sounds fair. I think that if she would have stayed in the the area then it would have been a meet half way thing. But since she was the one to move then yes, she needs to pay for their airfare if she wants to see her children. Is it too much for her to afford? I don't know, maybe... but she chose to move away where that expense could have been avoided. All the other stuff is kinda everything she should have been doing while together with you. It's just not as obvious since the accounts are all shared. I think you are asking for the right thing. It would be your choice though if you want to help and negotiate a less amount or not.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Difficult to say without knowing how much you each earn. Typically child support is based on custody and difference in incomes.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Houstandad, hope everything is going well for you. The principle of what you are asking is quite fair, as to the amount (ie 25% of her income) it really depends on your state laws, number of children and your relative income levels. In Canada there are federal guidelines that base child support almost entirely on income levels, for instance in Ontario for sole custody it is often around 9-10% of the payers income for one child, 17-18% for two, and 23% for three.


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

> She says I am asking for way too much. That she can't afford it. Am I being way too unreasonable? Or is what I am asking standard when it comes to child support?


The child support amount depends on the state laws, however I don't think 25% is high considering its her children. All it does is cramp her lifestyle and she can adapt that. As you are looking after the children almost full time it is the least she can pay. 

Airfares and other costs are her issue she made choices she lives by them.


----------

